# Grandma Zoom and Tease



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

NO Picture showing


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

no video, says it was removed


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Not sure how to fix that, sorry!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Weird. Link works for me. Dunno!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Pointgold said:


> Weird. Link works for me. Dunno!


Maybe check your privacy settings.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

OK, I've looked twice now. This thread is just a TEASE!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

SORRY! I don't know what is wrong, or how to make it work for anyone, or how to embed a video here, or what.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

You have that video set to be visible to your friends only. Change the privacy setting on it to public and it should work for everyone. 

By the way, they're adorable! 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Okay, then, I changed the setting, so try now.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Now it works. Such a lovely pair! But I'm not sure which should be called Tease!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my. That is the cutest video ever! I love how Zoom just gives into her and lets her have the toy. So cute!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is so cute! I love when Tease sees that Zoom has the toy 'over there' and charges to get her. I laughed out loud. Oh, there is nothing more fun that a puppy playing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

They play just like Tess and Liza! Really fun to watch!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Hard for me to believe that Zoom will be eleven on Nov. 2. She's so good with puppies. She continues to help me teach Puppy Kindergarten and just loves it.
Tease is a lot of fun, and I must say there are moments when she tests Zoom's patience, but always Zoomie is better with her than I'd probably be! We always said that Lyric passed the tiara on to Zoom, and it appears that Zoom will pass it on to Tease


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the cute video. Love to watch puppies play!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Yay! What a great video-love seeing her and Tease playing together. Zoom sure doesn't look or act like a soon to be 11 yr.old girl, she looks fantastic, she's beautiful. 

Love the interaction between her and Tease.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Well I must say, it was well worth coming back a third time to finally see it! What a good Grandma Zoom is! Beautiful pups!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Zooms looks so delighted and amused by her granddaughter. What a little fireball your Tease is.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank you for giving me a smile this morning, they are both gorgeous!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Too cute!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Grandma is very patient Not to mention gorgeous.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

So much fun to watch Zoom playing with her grandpuppy! Thanks for sharing. Zoom looks fab for her age!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable!! Thanks for sharing! They look like they are having a great time!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

so adorable! Love watching the two of them playing (and teasing each other!).


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

That is so sweet! I love Tease's little play growls!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They're so cute!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Finally got to see the video...for some reason, it wouldn't play on my iPad. Very cute! Grandma has great butt feathers BTW!  She is really good with the puppy.


----------

